# Lucky Craft Lures



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Are they really all they are cracked up to be? They cost an awful lot, but it seems like a lot of you guys just suck it up and buy them. Are they really worth $13-16 each? Do they catch that many more fish? Just wondering about all the hype!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I bought two and try them every time I go out and have yet to get a hit, follower or anything. But will keep trying with them. :wink: :wink:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I think they are. Buy one and decide for yourself. Try a ghost minnow 65sp for rivers and streams.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> I think they are. Buy one and decide for yourself. Try a ghost minnow 65sp for rivers and streams.


+1 Here is one I caught an Saturday on a 65 ghost minnow.
[attachment=0:3egovknx]P1000772.jpg[/attachment:3egovknx]


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i am pretty proud about being successful with hunting and fishing without all the fancy new technology, etc, and i have yet to buy any luckys. i do just fine with my old, outdated lures, worms, etc, but i fish with people who have them, and i am a believer. they seem to catch fish wherever we go, and they look real good in the water. ill pick up a couple if i ever have extra money, but for now, ill spend that 13 bucks on gas to get to the lake :x


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Money is tight so i rather buy 3-4 spinners or other fishing tackle instead of one lucky craft.
Especially because i most likely will lose it :lol:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i want to keep this topic at the top so i had to post again. i know 5 people who fish a lot, and who swear by pointers, but that is all who i ever hear from, or about, etc. has anyone besides loah, rapalahunter, nortah, or deadicatedweim used pointers much and had success with them?? you guys can still answer, but i just wanted to hear from others as well... sorry for the discrimination


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

I've had good success with them up at Strawberry, in the fall especially. My favorite is the Ghost Minnow 78SP. The cutts seem to like their wobble and the SP's actually suspend at mid-depth, and I think that's what triggers most of the bites. 

They are spendy, but they do catch fish. When the cutts won't bite on tube jigs at the Berry, that's when I tie on a Lucky Craft and make sure that the knot is good and the line is abrasion-free.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I know Orvis1 uses them alot and says they work well. I have never tried them. I don't think I ever will either, I am way too cheap to spend that kind of money on something I will just loose anyway.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm currently pointerless.  

I caught some fish last Saturday at the berry with an ugly SP100 in shad before I lost it.

The week before, I lost a brand new ghost 65 on it's first series of casts. It was just off of the shore and I rolled up my pants and took off my shoes, but I couldn't find it. :evil: 

I've done best with the ghost rainbow 65sp. Good lure. I hear the regular ghost is as good or better, but I never got the chance to find out. :x 

They swim so nicely. Just use a swivel for the best action.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have never bought one, But I have fished with Orvis1 with his, he will catch about 5 fish to my 1 while trolling. Many of my other brand lures look identical to his lucky's, he always catches more. Ive been iffy about them in the past, but the proof is there, more than just a couple times also. Im going to have to break down & buy a couple, even though I know Ill cring at the checkout stand!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

i own just about every luckycraft known to man....but with that said i believe the pointer and the sammy are really the only ones that are somewhat superior to other baits....they just have a better action straight from the box and ive never had to make adjustments to them......but it all comes down to confidence and having your lure where the fish are.....far too many times i see people acting like theres such a thing as a magical lure and its simply not true, there are days where the pointer will catch them and there are days where the rapala xrap will shine.....thats fishing, buy what you want and gain confidence in it, only you can really decide if something works for you or not... but if your asking if luckycraft is a gimmick then the answer is absolutley not


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

They are the only crankbait I troll with. The ghost minnow is been my most successfull but I do like the rainbow ones as well 65's for the babies and 100's for the adults. I also troll a fair number of dodger/spoon combo's and if needed I always have pop gear to fall back on!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree that they are great lures for strawberry in the fall. I went to the ladders five times last fall. Caught a fish out of the slot every time casting them from my tube. The biggest two went 26" and 25". A couple of trips I caught multiple fish out of the slot. Pointer 100 in pretty much any color they make.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I bucked up and bought a ghost minnow 78 the other day. Caught one tiger on it at Huntington reservoir at the end of the day... Hopefully thats the first of many more to come!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> I bucked up and bought a ghost minnow 78 the other day. Caught one tiger on it at Huntington reservoir at the end of the day... Hopefully thats the first of many more to come!


That one was just complete luckj/k :lol: . Last cast of the day, sitting on shore, Thats when you know its a good day


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This weekend the lucky's let me down only 1 fish the whole day....


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > I bucked up and bought a ghost minnow 78 the other day. Caught one tiger on it at Huntington reservoir at the end of the day... Hopefully thats the first of many more to come!
> ...


Haha whatever dude, that was just pure skill and you know it! By the way, how is your uncle doing?!?! _(O)_


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I finally understand why some of you guy's cry when you lose a Lucky Craft. I went and bought a couple the other night....jeez :shock:..... Arm and a leg... :shock: :shock:

My son lost one on a river last year, man, did he ever say some bad things... :mrgreen: ...We went out the next week with waders and found the water clearer, I knew right it was, and as I reached for it my foot hit a log and pushed the other log the Lucky Craft was attached to downstream from me. Trying to run in two feet of water with waders on is not fun ! Never could catch it... 

Anyway....._now_ I understand the importance of those lures..


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I use them a lot for any kind of fish . I have already lost 3 and it is not uncommon for me to lose 20 a year . I consider 20 lures in box low on bait . I love to twitch them to trigger strikes . It is my confidence go to bait . I have some lures that run 20 buck too . Just don't tell my wife . :lol:


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

I use the pointers alot. They are great for trout and bass. The rainbow is my favorite pattern. The sammys also stand out from other makers. I haven't noticed that their topwater poppers are different enough to justify the extra money.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > Greenguy88 said:
> ...


You know, cant stay off the bottle like usual. He asks about you all the time, and you wonder why he wont return your calls!!! :rotfl: . I bet you would have caught fish earlier on the Lucky if you would have glazed it with a little pro cure!!! :lol:


----------

